# Windows 7 erkennt Monitor nicht ?



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2014)

N'Abend zusammen, 

ich komme mir gerade etwas blöd vor.  Aber ich schaffe es nicht, einen zweiten Monitor an meinen Laptop anzuschließen.

Es sieht wie folgt aus: 
meinen vorherigen Monitor (LG W2261V, FullHD) habe ich gerne mal per HDMI an den Laptop (MSI GE60 0NC)  angeschlossen. 

Nun habe ich einen neuen Monitor (LG 29EA93P, 2560*1080), der am Laptop einfach nicht will. 
Ich habe ihn genauso angeschlossen, mit dem gleichen Kabel etc.  Ein kurzer Test hat auch bestätigt, dass nicht zwischendurch das Kabel kaputt gegangen ist, denn der alte wird nach wie vor sofort erkannt.  Der neue Monitor hingegen nicht.  Es passiert am Laptop einfach garnichts wenn ich ihn einstöpsle,  er wird auch weder in den Treibern noch im Geräte-Manager erkannt.

Der Monitor selbst erkennt zwar dass wohl was eingesteckt wurde und schlägt vor auf diesen Eingang zu wechseln,  bekommt dann aber kein Signal. 


Der Laptop hat so eine unsägliche  Intel HD4000 drin,  zusammen mit einer GT650M.  Entsprechend sind mit Nvidia Systemsteuerung und Intel HD-Grafik auch noch insgesamt drei Monitor-Steuerungen vorhanden, die jedoch alle das gleiche tun und sich einig sind, dass sie nichts von dem Bildschirm wissen.


Der Monitor selbst läuft am anderen PC ohne Probleme,  auch wenn ich ihn dort nur über DVI testen kann.  Jedoch habe ich auch schon beide HDMI-Ports durchprobiert, kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen dass die beide defekt sein können.


Ich bin etwas ratlos,  was ist das Problem?   Ich hatte kurz die Auflösung im Verdacht,  aber eigentlich würde ich erwarten, dass der Laptop das schon hinbekommt.  Alternativ sollte er ja wenigstens ein 1920-1080-Bild senden können,   aber das Problem scheint wirklich die Erkennung zu sein.

Weitere Treiber vom Hersteller oder sowas gibt es nicht.   

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube es liegt am Monitoreinstellungen selber,siehe mal bei Input(OSD Menue) Einstellung vom Monitor und wähle den Eingangsignal(HDMI)in deinemfall aus.Bei aktuelleren Monitor kann es sein das man den Eingangsignal(Schnittstelle) anwählen muß was bei älteren Monitore nicht der fall ist.Laut Handbuch des Monitor gehe zu Menueeinstellungen bei Input und wähle die Schnittstelle(HDMI,DVI,DP je nach dem)aus.Hab mal PDF Handbuch geschaut(Input>Selects the current input mode)


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort,  aber den richtigen Eingang habe ich natürlich schon ausgewählt.     
Dort kommt aber offensichtlich nichts an.   

Wie es aussieht, weiß der Laptop einfach nicht, dass der Monitor da ist,  und ich finde auch keinen Weg ihm das beizubringen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2014)

Versuche es erstmal mit dem beiliegenden Kabel.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Dezember 2014)

Normalerweise muß du du auch den Treiber einstellen wenn mehr als ein Monitor(bzw.bei Laptop) angeschlossen ist.Siehe bei Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter mehere Anzeigen einrichten nach.Da kannste entweder so einstellen das eine Anzeige (primär und die andere secondär also inaktiv ist oder beide Anzeigen zeigen gleichzeitig wenn du Anzeige klonen tust.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Versuche es erstmal mit dem beiliegenden Kabel.



beiliegende Kabel:  DVI (hat mein Laptop nicht)  und mini-HDMI  (hat er auch nicht).


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Versuche es erstmal mit dem beiliegenden Kabel.



beiliegende Kabel:  DVI (hat mein Laptop nicht)  und mini-HDMI  (hat er auch nicht).





Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Normalerweise muß du du auch den Treiber einstellen wenn mehr als ein Monitor(bzw.bei Laptop) angeschlossen ist.Siehe bei Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter mehere Anzeigen einrichten nach.Da kannste entweder so einstellen das eine Anzeige (primär und die andere secondär also inaktiv ist oder beide Anzeigen zeigen gleichzeitig wenn du Anzeige klonen tust.



Das setzt voraus, dass er den Monitor bereits erkannt hat.  Was leider nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2014)

Es könnte sein, dass das HDMi eine zu geringe Bandbreite hat.
Hatte das gleiche Problem mit nem DVI Kabel beim abspielen von Videos.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Dezember 2014)

Was für ein Kabel haste bei dir da angeschlossen?Ist das ein reiner HDMI Kabel(beidseitig Ein-und Ausgang)oder ist das ein Kabel wo eine seite  z.B. ein DVI Adapter dran ist wie bei mir z.B.
Kannste mal in Gerätemanager schaun ob da igrendein Eintrag bei Monitor ist.Dein Laptop hat doch den HD 4000 IGPU drin kannste den abschalten im BIOS und den richtigen separaten Grafikkarte(GT650M)mal versuchen.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass das HDMi eine zu geringe Bandbreite hat.
> Hatte das gleiche Problem mit nem DVI Kabel beim abspielen von Videos.



Nein,  HDMI hat genug Bandbreite dafür.  Das ist ja gerade der Unterschied zu DVI.




Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Was für ein Kabel haste bei dir da angeschlossen?Ist das ein reiner HDMI Kabel(beidseitig Ein-und Ausgang)oder ist das ein Kabel wo eine seite  z.B. ein DVI Adapter dran ist wie bei mir z.B.
> Kannste mal in Gerätemanager schaun ob da igrendein Eintrag bei Monitor ist.Dein Laptop hat doch den HD 4000 IGPU drin kannste den abschalten im BIOS und den richtigen separaten Grafikkarte(GT650M)mal versuchen.



Ein ganz normales HDMI-Kabel mit zwei männlichen Steckern. 

Wie schon gesagt, im Geräte-Manager wird der Monitor nicht aufgelistet. 

Die Auswahl zwischen Grafikkarte und iGP kann ich leider nur für 3D-Anwendungen beeinflussen.  In Windows läuft standardmäßig die HD4000.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2014)

HDMI hat meist weniger Bandbreite als DVI Duallink.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal die Specs von HDMI durchgelesen ...    

Demnach wird das 21:9 Format erst ab HDMI 2.0  unterstützt, welcher erst im September 2013 erschienen ist.   Das wird dann wohl das Problem sein ...   Der Laptop ist von Anfang 2013 bzw in 2012 entwickelt worden.


Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich,  wieso HDMI erst so spät dieses Format spezifiziert bekommen hat?   Die Bildschirme dafür gab es bereits Jahre vorher.  
Tja, doof.   Da ein umgewandeltes VGA-Signal mit der Auflösung ebenfalls nicht klar kommen wird,   werden die beiden wohl nicht zusammen finden.


Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (29. Dezember 2014)

Na jutt,bin kurz vor dem zusammenklappen hier.Also dann angenehme Träume.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2014)

HDMI 2.0 unterstützt 4K mit 60Hz.
21:9 2560x1080 braucht mindestens HDMI 1.3.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 21:9 2560x1080 braucht mindestens HDMI 1.3.



Obwohl die Datenrate schon früher gereicht hätte, wird 21:9 erst ab HDMI 2.0 unterstützt.
Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## JoM79 (29. Dezember 2014)

UHD wird erst ab HDMI 2.0 unterstützt und 21:9 hat erstmal nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun.
Zitat Wikipedia:
Ultra HDTV wird von HDMI ab der Version 2.0 unterstützt.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2015)

Kleiner Nachtrag: 

Aus einem mir unerfindlichen Grund funktioniert es auf einmal.  Ich habe das Kabel heute mal testweise reingestöpselt, und nun wird der Monitor erkannt.  

Fragt mich nicht was das jetzt war ...


----------



## Hatuja (6. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> 
> Aus einem mir unerfindlichen Grund funktioniert es auf einmal.  Ich habe das Kabel heute mal testweise reingestöpselt, und nun wird der Monitor erkannt.
> 
> Fragt mich nicht was das jetzt war ...



Über welche Grafikkarte wird denn der HDMI Port angesteuert? Ich habe z.B. ein Dell Notebook und die externen Ports werden ausschließlich von der Nvidia angesteuert. Im normalen Betrieb ist immer die Intel aktiv. Eigentlich sollte er, sobald ein externer Monitor angeschlossen wird, auf die Nvidia umschalten. Das hat er aber am Anfang nicht immer getan, die Nvidia blieb dann aus und ein Monitor wurde, so wie bei dir auch, nicht erkannt. Bei mir hat Dell das mittlerweile mit ein BIOS-Update behoben.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Februar 2015)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Über welche Grafikkarte wird denn der HDMI Port angesteuert? Ich habe z.B. ein Dell Notebook und die externen Ports werden ausschließlich von der Nvidia angesteuert. Im normalen Betrieb ist immer die Intel aktiv. Eigentlich sollte er, sobald ein externer Monitor angeschlossen wird, auf die Nvidia umschalten. Das hat er aber am Anfang nicht immer getan, die Nvidia blieb dann aus und ein Monitor wurde, so wie bei dir auch, nicht erkannt. Bei mir hat Dell das mittlerweile mit ein BIOS-Update behoben.



Ich glaube, er nutzt weiterhin den Grafikprozessor von Intel. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo das Problem lag.


----------

